# Ads in the middle of threads ...



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

WTF's that all about? :x

"My name is Marcus and I created plentyoffish.com ..."

Get rid of them please Jae. It's intrusive and unnecessary. Fine at the top of boards, or at the bottom, but in the middle of threads! :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Private Prozac said:


> WTF's that all about? :x
> 
> "My name is Marcus and I created plentyoffish.com ..."
> 
> Get rid of them please Jae. It's intrusive and unnecessary. Fine at the top of boards, or at the bottom, but in the middle of threads! :?


I thought these were only supposed to be there when you weren't signed in ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I thought these were only supposed to be there when you weren't signed in ?


They are - the ads only appear for unregistered users.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm. Nice. That's bound to entice new members to the forum isn't it! :?

Would these generate that much revenue, by non members clicking on them, that they are worth keeping in the middle of threads?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> Hmmm. Nice. That's bound to entice new members to the forum isn't it! :?
> 
> Would these generate that much revenue, by non members clicking on them, that they are worth keeping in the middle of threads?


Nowt to do with me. Jae had the idea and made the decision to implement.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

They actually make more revenue than ANY other banner (Google), so go figure.

They are based on the content of the page, so the ad should be related to the page, in the same way that the footer is.

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

And as an extra point, sign ups have not dropped off since the implementation, they've actually increased slightly. Cannot say that this is attributed to the banner, but they're up.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Jae said:


> They are based on the content of the page, so the ad should be related to the page, in the same way that the footer is.


Probably why the ones I saw always referred to being a single and lonely bar-steward who should join a dating site to get his leg over then!! :lol:

If it brings in the money Jae, and you're happy, then I'm happy too.


----------

